# Yok3d+Jack3d



## Josh99 (Apr 22, 2011)

Has anyone here stacked yok3d and jack3d?


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 25, 2011)

evidence or face a banning!


----------



## dsc123 (Apr 25, 2011)

melvinc said:


> I have researched 20 athletes and each of them says that jack3d is best supplement for body builders.



Yok3d is a NO supplement with it's main aim to give insane pumps, where as jack3d is more for energy and focus but you do still get a decent pump


----------



## kratos1 (Apr 26, 2011)

didn't work for me....at all! But a workout buddy had really good results.


----------



## btex34n88 (Apr 26, 2011)

melvinc said:


> I have researched 20 athletes and each of them says that jack3d is best supplement for body builders.



Ok....well I know 20 athletes that think its straight horse shit!


----------



## Josh99 (Apr 26, 2011)

I got yok3d used 3 times so far and absolutely no pump. But today I had a 5 hour energy shot and a 16 oz sugar free redbull at lunch during school and when I got home took yoked and jacked and had a intense workout.


----------



## coach5 (Apr 26, 2011)

USP Labs will even tell you not to use the two together.....Jack3d is full of caffeine which is a vaso-constrictor. Yok3d is a vaso-dilator. They basically cancel each other out. I take Yok3d on my heavy days and it works very well....I had to play around with how to take it, but I eventually found my sweet spot. I found it works best for me if I take it about 30 minutes after my mid-morning protein shake and about 75 minutes before my workout. I weigh about 235 and my dose is currently at 5 pills.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Apr 27, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> evidence or face a banning!


 
Lol, this board kills the coffee drinker smiley and its hilarious.


----------

